# SW Deck Scapes - Correcting Lap Marks



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Customer took on a deck refinishing project on her house where she striped , sanded and stained her deck (fairly large 1000 sq.ft) Surprisingly, everything came out pretty well minus the finish cost application. She stained in sections and left lap marks . The bottom of the rails also has plenty of drips. What's the best way to correct this without actually stripping it all down again ?


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Regardless of input here I suggest also calling SW tech support.

I believe Deck Scapes says you can apply 2 coats if needed. My point being read the label carefully as a 1 coat product means a second will repel itself and should not be used. If so, it may have to weather a good while before reapplying.

Deck stains, even the good ones seem to be in reformulation mode season to season.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

If it is a solid satin then a 2nd coat may be enough to fix it. Semi transparent then I am not too sure. 

Check with SW just to make sure two coats is ok to do. I would then try a couple of boards, stain the whole length, and let it dry and make sure it will cover the way you want. 

On the second coat just paint two or three boards, full length, at a time to reduce any lap marks.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Deckscapes allows for a 2 coat application .

light sanding and 2nd coat did the trick


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

The thing is the deck has to be stripped with Deckscapes stain when applied your better off doing full boards this stops lap marks, to strip it spray the deck down with Thompson's deck wash it should remove the new stain just power wash it then you should be able to restrain just brush it out doing one board its full lenght. Good Luck:thumbsup:


----------

